
$13.4M in Ether lost by bug in Quadriga's smart contract - abrkn
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/6eruqb/if_your_exchange_is_related_to/
======
e9
another hard fork coming? or maybe hard forks only allowed when founders of
the coin are involved in the transaction?

~~~
abrkn
I doubt there will be another hard fork

